# What is this car for?



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello, I found this car at my local antique shop. What is this for?


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

for just what box says checking clearance to make sure there is enough clearance for rail cars to insure that lading or track side structures wont be damaged .


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like it was used to check clearance in tunnels.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

It is for tunnel clearance. If you trim the clearance fingers to match the NMRA standards gauge it will work as a general clearance check car.
A member here has modified one that way.


----------



## ExONRcarman (Feb 7, 2017)

thats really cool. looks like you put the yellow finger band on a watch it go through a tunnel. never seen before. neat


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

On the prototype the "fingers" are hinged so if it hits something it will swing back as a witness.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

1905dave said:


> On the prototype the "fingers" are hinged so if it hits something it will swing back as a witness.


They're also wired with sensors to create a map of where additional survacing or grinding may be needed.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Cool car, did it go home with you?


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

No I do not need this car. If anyone needs this one, I am sure I can talk to the store, and they can sell it to you. It is from an antique store, and the owner has a model train section. He only sells DC.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Cute little MOW car*

OK, it's obvious that this is what the box says . . . but without the separate little "comb" thing and the markings it looks a lot like the car that ran underneath the boom of a crane. Maybe Mantua re-purposed a set of molds


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

It was also used to check side and bridge clearance.
Actually almost any type of clearance.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Mantua originally started making those cars back in the '60's, Doubt any of them got used much. It's one of those things that looks like a good idea..........


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

A little off topic here.

When I worked at Lockheed many moons ago I was on the transporter crew 
that moved the SR71 from Burbank to Area 51.

We had a clearance truck that proceeded the transporter to
ensure that nothing new got put in the way.
Many of the road signs etc. were on hinges so they could be laid flat.

Pretty interesting operation.
I'll post a link showing the operation if I can find it.

Found it, rather long but interesting. This is for the A 12 but the SR 71 was same the operation.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Hfo7sf6FimMYsB8ukXtqvg&bvm=bv.148747831,d.cGc

I was the second trick rear driver, made 5 trips.
They use to fly us home on the Connie seen in one of the last pics.
All in all I spent about 8 or 9 months at Area 51, We called it the ranch.

Magic


----------



## FOURTEEN (Feb 16, 2016)

That was neat, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Magic,
Very interesting.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So, what else was there at Area 51.....?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> So, what else was there at Area 51.....?


Nothing to see here, Sir. Just move along....


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Quite a aeroplane the SR71, made by Lockheed's 'Skunk Works', made almost entirely from titanium. Still the worlds fastest highest flying aircraft.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Still the worlds fastest highest flying aircraft.


kinda hard to believe that a 50 year old aircraft design still holds either record !?

especially when you consider that first flight was only 50 years earlier


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Fastest jet in the world.....

http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/the-fastest-jet-in-the-world/


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

My first flight was on a TWA Superconnie, Chicago to San Francisco. Lost an engine over the Rockies! Most of the passengers never noticed that an inboard engine was feathered.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> So, what else was there at Area 51.....?


VegasN has forbidden to say anything more. 
I think it will show up on his layout.?????

There was some pretty interesting stuff there, things you haven't heard about.
But no little green men.

Magic


----------

